# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anubias Barteri var. Nana 'Petite'



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

*Anubias Barteri var. Nana 'Petite'*










_Light:_ very low - high

_Growth:_ very slow

_Demands:_ very easy

_Pruning:_ Cut older leaves at base of stem or just pull them off the rhizome.

_Propagation:_ Cut the rhizome in two or more pieces, better if cut pieces already have signs of new growth showing and well rooted.

_Planting:_ Can be planted in substrate, on wood, stone or just about anywhere else. The rhizome must remain uncovered at all times. Rooting is very slow. Use fishing line or similar to attach to objects until plant grips itself. Not a good idea to move this plant around too much as rooting is very slow.

_Experience:_ I first had this plant some years ago in Italy, then I didn't see it again on the market until recently. Not very easy to get it to root at times, it seems to have less roots than normal anubias and because of the small size it's also tricky to tie it down at times. I've had pieces where leaves cover the rhizome all around, not just on the top. Have never seen it flower.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

These pics are from one of my customers, and the tanks is only a 2.5 gallon tank! For scale you can see the petite nana and a regular nana or barteri behind it. These plants are very cool! Very easy to grow as any Anubias is, and their tiny size has great aquascaping possibilities. I just sent some plants to Karen Randall, perhaps she will write about them and make this great plant more widely known.









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I got mine today. Boy were they REALLY small! Very cute looking, though, haha!

[This message was edited by SurWrathful on Wed January 07 2004 at 04:30 PM.]


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

I found mine five months ago under the substrate after neglecting to maintain my 10g tank. After a few months of low light and ferts it has sprung back and I've clipped the Rizome to several peices. All are doing very well and I may move some to the new High Tec to see how they do. They take forever to sprout new growth in my low tec setup.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Here is a more recent update of this great little plant.


----------

